
Against The Use Of Programming Languages in Configuration Files - micktwomey
http://taint.org/2011/02/18/001527a.html
======
timrobinson
_If a configuration language is Turing-incomplete, configuration files written
in it can be validated “offline”, ie. without executing the program it
configures_

This is exactly what I've been advocating recently. Less power is good, if it
means you can validate your config files without first solving the halting
problem.

------
micktwomey
Reddit also has a discussion going:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fnorp/against_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fnorp/against_the_use_of_programming_languages_in/)

